# Cómo suspender/hibernar una notebook?

## nachopro

Hola.... alguien tiene experiencia en hibernación o suspención ??

seguí esta guia http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml pero al momento de ejecutar:

```
pantufla nachopro # hibernate

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).
```

Hice un --force y la notebook se suspendió lo más bien. los leds parpadeaban igual que en windows... pero al restaurar el monitor nunca encendió  :Sad: 

por si las moscas, tengo unas aspire 4520

gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AnimAlf

Hola, en la sección Device del xorg.conf añade la siguiente opción (o mira si está)

```
Option          "NvAGP"       "1"
```

A ver si es eso.

Suerte

----------

## nachopro

lo probé pero nada... al márgen de que mi placa es PCIe  :Sad: 

alguna otra posible solución??

----------

## AnimAlf

Uff, no se,

La guia que seguiste también está en castellano:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml  :Razz: 

Aquí hay unos scrips con varios modos sys-power/hibernate-script que utilizando junto con sys-apps/vbetool creo que te ayudarán. En el archivo ram.conf debeás decirle que utilice vbetool para restaurar el estado de la bios.

Pero no lo se seguro, prueba a informarte sobre esto anterior a ver si te puede ayudar.

Suerte

----------

## piponazo

Hola tengo el mismo problema con mi portátil Toshiba Satellite A100 y una trajeta gráfica Nvidia. Por lo visto el problema es por la BIOS Phoenix y un problema para suspender y reanudar la tarjeta gráfica. Aún no me he documentado mucho por falta de tiempo, pero llegué a este documento que puede ser de ayuda:

http://devresources.linux-foundation.org/dev/robustmutexes/src/fusyn.hg/Documentation/power/video.txt

----------

## piponazo

He conseguido algunos avances siguiendo el siguiente enlace: http://rsalveti.wordpress.com/2007/05/21/making-suspend-to-ram-works-with-gentoo-thinkpad-t60/.

Emergiendo el paquete suspend y ejecutando el programa s2ram, el equipo se suspende y vuelve a reanudarse perfectamente pero el problema que tengo es que el applet de gnome funciona al parecer con hibernate-script y por lo tanto sigue sin funcionar. El caso es que editando los ficheros de configuración existentes en /etc/hibernate tal y como comenta el enlace que os he puesto arriba, pasa del mensaje:

```
Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).
```

y ahora me dice lo siguiente:

```
pipo-laptop pipo # hibernate-ram 

/dev/snapshot device not found.

hibernate-ram: Aborting.

```

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## piponazo

Por cierto, me gustaría comentar que este problema me ocurría también con Ubuntu hasta la última versión (8.04), el equipo no se suspendía. En esta última versión de Ubuntu el equipo se suspende y se reanuda perfectamente. 

Lo comento por si alguien conoce el mecanismo de suspensión que utiliza esta distribución.

Saludos.

----------

## piponazo

Traigo nuevas sobre el dichoso problema. Como comentaba AnimAlf he utilizado hibernate junto con el paquete vbetool y parece que voy consiguiendo avances. De momento no he conseguido que se suspenda "del todo", pero creo que se cual es el problema. 

Una vez que tenemos emergidos los paquetes vbetool e hibernate-script, pasamos a configurar el fichero /etc/hibernate/ram.conf y descomentamos las siguientes líneas, que por defecto vienen comentadas, para que vbetool se encargue de reiniciar la tarjeta gráfica:

```

# The following vbetool settings help with a number of laptops

EnableVbetool yes

VbetoolPost yes
```

Una vez hecho esto lanzamos el comando el siguiente comando (con la opción --force, para que ignore los mensajes sobre que no puede descargar el módulo nvidia).

```
pipo-laptop pipo # hibernate --force

Some modules failed to unload: nvidia

hibernate: Suspend reported the following errors:

 - Suspend was aborted (see dmesg).

 - Not enough swapspace available. Free some memory?

 - Some devices refused to suspend (see dmesg).

/tmp/tmp.hibernate.SXsHse: line 6: syntax error near unexpected token `>'

/tmp/tmp.hibernate.SXsHse: line 6: `[ -f "/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed" ] && echo <unsupported> > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed'

```

La pantalla se apaga por unos segundos, pero sin tocar ningún botón vuelve a la normalidad el portátil. Tal y como me indica el mensaje ejecuto el comando dmesg y la salida que nos interesa es:

```
TuxOnIce: Normal swapspace found.

TuxOnIce 3.0-rc7, with support for checksumming, usm, compression, swap storage, file storage, userui.

Initiating a hibernation cycle.

Failed to launch userspace program '/usr/local/sbin/tuxonice_fbsplash': Error -2

Launch userspace program failed.

Freezing processes & syncing filesystems.

Stopping fuse filesystems.

Fuse filesystem done.

Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) <6>done.

Stopping normal filesystems.

Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) done.

Preparing Image. Try 1.

Seeking to free 60MB of memory.

Restarting normal filesystems.

Stopping fuse filesystems.

Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) <6>done.

Stopping normal filesystems.

Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) done.

Restarting normal filesystems.

Extent state eof. Expected compression ratio too optimistic?

Posn 0: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 0.

Posn 1: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 0.

Posn 2: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 56.

Posn 3: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 0.

Extent state eof. Expected compression ratio too optimistic?

Posn 0: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 0.

Posn 1: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 0.

Posn 2: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 56.

Posn 3: Chain 0, extent 0, offset 0.

Out of space while seeking to allocate header pages,

Stopping fuse filesystems.

Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) <6>done.

Stopping normal filesystems.

Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) done.

Preparing Image. Try 2.

Seeking to free 50MB of memory.

Restarting normal filesystems.

Stopping fuse filesystems.

Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) <6>done.

Stopping normal filesystems.

Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) done.

Restarting normal filesystems.

Stopping fuse filesystems.

Freezing user space processes ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) <6>done.

Stopping normal filesystems.

Freezing remaining freezable tasks ... (elapsed 0.00 seconds) done.

Free:371739(201102). Sets:15043(12625),121458(20). Header:18/18. Nosave:15629-15531=98. Storage:126205/126205(137001=>136501). Needed:0,0,10296(100,1729,500,0)

Failed to prepare the image because...

- The maximum number of iterations was reached without successfully preparing the image.

 - We need at least 136501 pages of storage (ignoring the header), but only have 126205.

Restarting all filesystems ...

Restarting tasks ... done.

```

Por mi parte he de decir, que mi partición SWAP es muy pequeña, tan solo consta de 512 MB. Esto podría ser la causa si vemos el mensaje que lanza por consola tras ejecutar el comando hibernate --force, pero me sigue extrañando ya que con Ubuntu 8.04 no tenía problemas.

Lanzo una pregunta un poco tonta pero de la cual desconozco la respuesta: ¿Podría redimensionar una partición NTFS para agrandar un poco la swap, sin sufrir problema con la instalación de windows hecha en esa partición?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tengo idea de como va eso de hibernar pero sobre lo de redimensionar particiones, una partición ntfs no está hecha para ser redimensionada, el programa que uses a tal efecto tiene que conocer como manejar archivos dentro de la partición tan bien como el propio sistema operativo por que tiene que jugar con la tabla de asignación.

La primera vez que tuve problemas redimensionando una partición fué por un corte de luz, la segunda vez se trabó el programa. En ninguno de los dos casos pude recperar absolutamente nada de información legible de lo que había en la partición (y dispongo de herramientas para eso, de las que si funcionan)... Nunca mas volví a intentar. De esto hace ya muchos años.

Mientras puedas evitar eso de andar redimensionando, mejor... Si te vas a arriesgar, hacé un buen respaldo primero. Si vas a andar redimensionando seguido, entonces empezá a usar volúmenes en lugar de particiones.

Salud!

----------

## piponazo

Al fin he solucionado el dichoso problema!  :Very Happy: . En realidad la solución solo consistía en instalar el paquete adecuado para que el applet de gestión de energía de Gnome ejecutase el comando adecuado. Dicho paquete es sys-power/pm-utils y debemos tener activado en el kernel las siguientes opciones:

```

 [*] Power Management support                                                      │ │  

  │ │           [ ]   Legacy Power Management API (DEPRECATED)                                    │ │  

  │ │           [ ]   Power Management Debug Support                                              │ │  

  │ │           [*] Suspend to RAM and standby                                                    │ │  

  │ │           [*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')                                           │ │  

  │ │           (/dev/sda3) Default resume partition                                              │ │  
```

Si os sigue sin funcionar en la siguiente página viene una documentación bastante completa y útil sobre como detectar el problema que pueda estar impidiendo el correcto funcionamiento de las funciones de suspender e hibernar.

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Pdta: Al fin tengo todo configurado en el portátil  :Very Happy: 

----------

